# Fraudulent copy's of Music.



## Reactor.UK (Dec 24, 2018)

Hi all,

I'm not sure which forum to post this in. Please move if required.

I've found a youtube page which is trying to sell... linked page to a payment method (no I've not paid for it), copyrighted arrangements, passing them off as theirs... and to make issues worse, the visual score and audio.. well, it's laughable.

I posted on the page asking they remove it. Does anyone have any ideas if there is anything that can be done about it?

I'm not the copyright owner and to contact them I assume would be an ordeal.

Kind regards.


----------



## tav.one (Dec 24, 2018)

Maybe you can try contacting one copyright owner and then can take it further to communicate with others.


----------

